# Configuration mail



## Bernard644 (5 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition un iPad Air; dans réglages Mail j'ai configurer mes adresses mail à l'identique que sur mon iPhone. Aucun problème avec mes adresses gmail et Free, or avec celle de la Poste, cela ne passe pas "Impossible de relever le courrier. Le serveur de messagerie pop.laposte.net ne répond pas"
Pourtant cette configuration est identique à l'iPhone et mon iMac.

Avez-vous un remède ? Par avance, Merci

Bernard644

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

Bonjour,

J'ai réussi à solutionner mon problème:

Je l'avais enregistré comme compte IMAP, alors que c'est un compte POP

A bientôt !


----------

